# Pregnant?



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

The day before yesterday our 8 year old GSD, Keeli, ran off. She was gone for an hour and we think she is in heat. We found her by herself far away from the house. Is there a possibility that she could have gotten pregnant in that time, if so she is in great danger! Because she is old and we don't have the money to take her to the vet. She has had three litters in her life. Please help! I'm so worried! If so, how long is it until signs of pregnancy will show?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, an hour would certainly be enough time for her to get pregnant. Are you sure she was in heat? I'm sorry I don't know the answers to your questions. I think your topic should be moved to section where it will be seen by breeders. I will try contacting a mod. to do that. I hope everything works out OK for your girl.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Get her spayed and if she's pregnant, they can terminate the pregnancy at that time. I know you said you don't have the money to take her to the vet, but this will be the cheaper and safer option in the long run, if something goes wrong with her pregnancy or delivery.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there a clinic in your area that does low cost spays?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Get her spayed asap.

SPCA does really cheap spays here in Central FL.... for a large dog it's around... $75 I think. Not sure how your area is, but I would check that out.


----------



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

There's no clinic... I don't know how much it'll cost here but we found her alone, would the male hang around afterward?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLuverForever said:


> There's no clinic... I don't know how much it'll cost here but we found her alone, would the male hang around afterward?


Probably. It is possible that he slunk away as you approached if he is very shy. But usually when their is a receptive bitch in heat, everything else goes out the window. 

If your bitch has had 3 litters, why do you think she will be in great danger? I know we really don't want any mixed litters produced, but I am curious as to why you think this, and also why you don't know when the signs of pregnancy will show. 

As for that, all bitches are different. Some have false pregnancies that look just like pregnancy, and others have no symptoms of pregnancy and surprise their owners. The majority fall in-between the extremes. Sometimes they go off feed a few weeks in, probably when the little buggars are attaching to the walls of the uterine horns. Weight gain. Milk production. Up to a certain date, you can palpate and look for what feels like little balls in there. After that date palpation really isn't a good indicator. At about 4 weeks, I think, you can do an ultra-sound. And somewhere around 49 days you can x-ray, but that costs money. 

If you don't want a litter, spaying your bitch at this point is probably your best bet. It will also prevent pyometra, so it is killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Other S/N Programs |

Spay and Neuter |

*Georgia Animal Project - Non-Profit Low-Cost Spay Neuter Clinics*

*West Georgia Spay/Neuter Clinic*

*Paradox Spay Neuter Clinic*

*Spay & Neuter Services | Humane Society of Northeast Georgia*

*Spay/Neuter Coalition*

*Spay & Neuter*

*Spay/Neuter | Georgia SPCA*

*Free Spay and Neuter - Pets and animals in distress*

*Free and lowcost spay & neuter clinics and programs in GA*

*ASPCA | Low-Cost Spay/Neuter Programs*

*Spay USA*

Friends of Animals

Nationwide spay/neuter

Links on free/low-cost spay programs. They would be much more affordable than good pregnancy care, and aftercare.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you not know if the dog is in heat or not. Considering she had pups before you should know the signs. Was there no signs of blood prior to this. If she did hook up with another dog she did so very quickly. You'd imagine the male dog would be still with her if she was only away an hour. So my guess is she is not pregnant.

You can use natural medicine to prevent a pregnancy developing. Vitamin C, neem oil/power can be used for this purpose. Especially if this happened recently.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Do you have links to verify that information? Because ????


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Im sorry but how can we help you?...We don't have any tricks on ending her pregnancy if thats what you ment by "help".... if you have no money for the vet you can't do anything ...spaying is actually not very expenssive. Google SPCA in your area they are the cheapest that I know of.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

"Do you have links to verify that information? Because ????"

Basically i don't have a direct link but here is a link to natural remedies for dogs
Dr. Shawn's Articles - Herbal Supplements for Dogs & Cats
Note some of the remedies are not suitable for pregnant animals. Also any diuretic can abort the pregnancy usually in the early stages of pregnancy. It's just science. Neem had been used for 1000's of years as a birth control in India. I can't confrrm what doses work but i think it is good to know what herbs or vitamins do what. Recently i heard of a friend who accidentally took some herbal medicine which did abort her pregnancy. There are a list of substances you should avoid when pregnant. That goes for dogs and humans.
These same herbs aid the birth taken at the end of pregnancy. I think people should inform themselves about this stuff. Knowledge can't hurt and may help people 
There is a herbal book on it for women on the net and much more is explained there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is no frickin way in **** that I would encourage someone to use some home-remedy to abort a litter. I hope that is not what we are suggesting. 

I am sorry, but you are really trying to succeed in ending the lives of the puppies, that would be terribly dangerous to the bitch. And if not totally successful could have terrible consequences for any surviving puppies. You need a vet. There are pills you can give her withing 24 hours that you can get from a vet, but you are beyond that point. 

The choices are spay now (with a vet). Or wait and see. 

I doubt she is pregnant, but spaying will take care of it if she is and prevent it if she isn't.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

MadLab said:


> "Do you have links to verify that information? Because ????"
> 
> Basically i don't have a direct link but here is a link to natural remedies for dogs
> Dr. Shawn's Articles - Herbal Supplements for Dogs & Cats
> ...


What???? Are you being serious? You might as well to go kick her dog in the belly over and over again. This is not very cool IMO


----------



## GSDLuverForever (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd hate to kill puppies but I love my dog. But I'm young and when she was pregnant with the other litters my mom took care of it and I didn't pay attention to signs other than her getting bigger. I haven't told my mom yet that I suspect she is pregnant. I'll look around at some places though and compare prices. I'm so afraid for her. I hope she isn't pregnant because I would feel so guilty for ending a pup's life before it even began and I know my mom would agree. But I wasn't there when my mom found her so I'm not sure about if there was a male around. But what are the earliest signs so I can tell soon?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GSDLuverForever said:


> I'd hate to kill puppies but I love my dog. But I'm young and when she was pregnant with the other litters my mom took care of it and I didn't pay attention to signs other than her getting bigger. I haven't told my mom yet that I suspect she is pregnant. I'll look around at some places though and compare prices. I'm so afraid for her. I hope she isn't pregnant because I would feel so guilty for ending a pup's life before it even began and I know my mom would agree. But I wasn't there when my mom found her so I'm not sure about if there was a male around. But what are the earliest signs so I can tell soon?



OK your statement is totally all over the place... You mother picked up her dog so she knew she got lose, she also would knew if she was in heat, and she would know the risks of her getting lose while being in heat, you say that your mother was the one to take care of her and stuff when she was pregnant before... why are you so worried obviously your mother is not stupid, and she will be able to tell about the pregnancy so stop worrying let your mother deal with it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Expect she is pregnant, but do the spay early enough so that you really can't tell either way. It will make everyone feel better.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She needs to be spayed anyway due to the risk of a pyo.
Get her in this week or next and it all will be fine.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Neem oil was found to cause abortion in rats when several doses were injected directly into the uterine horns! Unlikely to be done at home by a child no less.

Many medications and natural herbs are warned to not be used during pregnancy, not only because they might cause abortion, but also *birth defects*. If you don't have money for an emergency spay, how are you going to have money for 10 deformed puppies?

There is also danger to the b*tch if the herbs DO work in causing abortion. Internal hemorrhaging. What if the fetuses are far enough along, and instead of getting reabsorbed (which dogs WILL do), they began to rot in the uterus and cause a pyometra?


----------



## SuperSable (Feb 13, 2013)

Are there any updates?

An herbal home abortion on a dog is incredibly unsafe and could have dire consquences on the bitch and also damage but not kill the puppies or kill the puppies but not trigger labour to expell the puppies. Please do not even consider this route.


----------

